

Analyzing ACTA: The Copyright Tail Wagging the Internet Dog - cwan
http://volokh.com/2010/03/26/outrageous-treaty-nonsense-or-the-copyright-tail-wagging-the-internet-dog/

======
hristov
I am so glad we have a black president, because now everyone suddenly
remembered there is a constitution which actually limits the presidents'
power.

